# rzr speedometer not working correctly?



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

so i was out riding today with my rzr that i had just put snorkels on and i was out playing in the river and i ended up getting stuck and it was over my speedometer and now it would go into fourwheel drive even thought it says its n fourwheel drive it, it say check engie and check battery and the lil wrench keeps flashing and the needle flashs and my gas always changes.... did i short it out and need a new one?


----------



## TX4PLAY

Sounds like you fried it and it will affect your AWD system because of speed and RPM interlocks that protect the drivetrain on engagement and dis-engagement. It is too late now but FYI there is a pin hole on the back of the Speedo housing that needs to be siliconed up before taking them deep.


----------



## Eight

Most likely fried, try disconnecting the battery and letting it sit.


----------

